# question about a loom



## homebrook107 (Oct 25, 2010)

can any one tell me about about erica 25 inch weaving loom found one with all but the the instructions and bolts for it to be held together any help would be welcomed


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I think RabbitGeek has an Erica loom. 

Franco (RabbitGeek) has pictures of his Erica loom. You should be able to figure out the assembly from them.

Might want to try to PM him if you have any questions!


----------

